# Post your top 10 favourite video games :)



## DanV (Jun 25, 2012)

There's probably been a thread like thisi n the past, but oh well! Post your top 10!
Since it's hard to post what you like in order from 1-10.. you don't have to have it in any particular order if you don't want 

Mine would be..

1. Kingdom Hearts II (PS2)
2. Kingdom Hearts (PS2)
3. Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door (Gamecube)
4. Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
5. Banjo Kazooie (N64)
6. Super Smash Bros. Melee (Gamecube)
7. Super Mario Sunshine (Gamecube)
8. Pokemon Sapphire (GBA)
9. Goemon's Great Adventures (N64)
10. Mario Kart 64 (N64)

It's really hard to choose between the classic nostalgic games or the new ones.. All in all I still think the N64 is the best console ever


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

1. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
2. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
3. Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
4. Ratchet & Clank 2
5. Ape Escape
6. Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer
7. Spyro The Dragon
8. Final Fantasy IX
9. Final Fantasy VII
10. Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

This would be much easier if it was a top 50 list, but I'll do my best. I suck at ranking things.

1. The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
2. Resident Evil 4/Resident Evil GC Remake
3. Metal Gear Solid 3
4. Mother 3
5. Paper Mario
6. Shadow Hearts Covenant
7. Super Mario Bros. 3
8. Banjo Kazooie
9. Kingdom Hearts
10. Perfect Dark


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

1- Mother series (too hard to choose the best one)
2- Doom 1 and 2
3- Secret of Mana
4- Warcraft 3
5- Final Fantasy 6
6- Gothic 1 or 2
7- Spellforce 1
8- F.E.A.R.
9- Space Pirates and Zombies
10- Torchlight


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

1. Halo series 
2. Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion 
3. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
4. GTA 4
5. Dragon Age: Origins
6. Legend of Dragoon (PSX)
7. Pokemon blue version
8. Madden series
9. Star Wars Battlefront 2
10. Marvel Ultimate Alliance

I gotta add another one I loved the game Gun I thought it was a good one..


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- Final Fantasy IX
- SMT: Persona 3
- Xenoblade Chronicles
- Dark Cloud 2
- Grandia
- Shadow of the Colossus
- Kingdom Hearts
- GTA: San Andreas
- Harvest Moon: Back to Nature

I'd also like to add Conker's Bad Fur Day and Goemon's Great Adventure.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a list of my 300+ favorite video games of all-time stored on my computer. One of these days, I'm going to post it here as a blog or something.


----------



## Bre1491 (May 28, 2012)

1. Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2
2. Skyrim
3. Zelda twilight princess and Zelda skyward sword
4. Final Fanasty X and XII
5. Jak and Daxer: Jak III
6. Ratchet and Clank
7. Crash Bandicoot
8. Spyro
9. Sims 3
10. Syberia


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Kingdom Hearts II >>> Kingdom Heats IMO


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Glue said:


> 4. Xenoblade Chronicles


howcome I can't find this game on amazon for under 70 bux? :sus


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Mostly games that I don't play, or even own anymore. My list of nostalgia, in no particular order.

1. Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction
2. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3. Sonic The Hedgehog 3 (& Knuckles)
4. Mario Party series
5. Pokemon Red / Blue
6. Conflict: Desert Storm
7. Command & Conquer: Red Alert
8. Counter-Strike 1.6
9. Super Smash Bros MELEE
10. Mario Kart 64


----------



## Axolotl (Sep 19, 2011)

1. Super Mario World (SNES)
2. Yoshi's Island (SNES)
3. Entire Pokemon series(faves are 1st and 2nd gen though)
4. Pikmin 1 & 2 (ZOMG E3 2012 PIKMIN 3 REVEAL!!!!!one!!1
5. The World Ends With You (NDS)
6. Donkey Kong Country (SNES)
7. Banjo Kazooie and Tooie
8. Portal 1 and 2
9. Team Fortress 2
10. Osu! Tatake! Ouendan! 1 and 2

BONUS ROUND
11. CoD: Black Ops
12. MW3
13. Skyrim
14. Destroy All Humans!
15. Star Wars: Battlefront 1 and 2, KOTOR 1 and 2 and TOR.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> howcome I can't find this game on amazon for under 70 bux? :sus


It was gamestop exclusive. You most likely won't find it anywhere else for a good place except at gamestop. I made sure to preorder mine so I'd get it at a good price.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1. Persona 4
2. Fable II & III
3. Pokémon series~ (as many as there are XD)
4. Metroid Prime 3
5. Super Smash Bros Brawl
6. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
7. Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer
8. Dynasty Warriors 2
9. Halo Reach
10. Devil May Cry 2


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

1. Final Fantasy IX
2. Final Fantasy X
3. Skyrim
4. NBA 2k12
5. Final Fantasy VII
6. Breath of Fire IV
7. Battle Tanks for N64
8. NBA Street Vol. 2
9. Final Fantasy XII
10. Pokemon way back when. Prob Red/Blue and Gold/Silver. Then I stopped.

Right now play Dragon's Dogma. great Rpg. Has a chance to crack the top ten. Oh and WOW. But that was a part of my life I feel I wasted. Two years I will never get back....


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay, I'll give it a try, in no particular order.

1. Streets of Rage 2
2. Sonic the Hedgehog 2
3. Metal Gear Solid 3/4 _(Can't pick one)_
4. Resident Evil 4/5 _(Can't pick one)_
5. Uncharted Series _(Can't pick one)_
6. Final Fantasy X
7. Gran Theft Auto: San Andreas
8. Mario Galaxy 1/2 _(Can't pick one)_
9. God of War Trilogy _(Can't pick one)_
10. NFL 2K5 _(I don't think any sports game has ever gotten this much play from me besides this one.....played it for yearssssssss because I refused to buy Madden)_


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Persona 3
Persona 4
Final fantasy IX
Zelda ocarina of time
Metal gear solid 2
Resident evil 4
Silent hill 2
Kingdom hearts 1 (Two's great too...)
Shadow of the colossus
Final fantasy X


----------



## parag0n (Jul 3, 2012)

1. Super Mario World
2. Civilization V
3. Braid
4. Uncharted (all three)
5. Capcom vs Snk 2
6. Kingdom Hearts
7. Chrono Trigger
8. Final Fantasy 7
9. Demon's Souls
10. The Witcher 2/ Dragon Age Origins/Skyrim


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

No particular order

Max Payne 3
No More Heroes
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater
Arkham City
GTA San Andreas
Battlefield 3
Fight Night Series
Max Payne 2
GTA III
Devil May Cry


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, I feel like I'm going to miss a ton, but here goes:

1. Bastion
2. Super Metroid
3. Earthbound
4. Chrono Trigger
5. Persona 4
6. Persona 3
7. Final Fantasy Tactics
8. Half-Life 2
9. Portal
10. Super Mario 64

Honorable mentions:
Secret of Mana
Super Mario RPG
Dragon Warrior 4
Odin Sphere
Disgaea
Radiant Historia
Secret of Evermore
Front Mission 3


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory2.
2. Batman: Arkham City
3. Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
4. Deus Ex: Human Revolution
5. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
6. Ultimate Spider-Man
7. Final Fantasy VII
8. Star Wars: Battlefront II
9. Assassin's Creed II
10. Mass Effect 2


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

10) The Sims
9) Final Fantasy XIII
8) Super Smash Bros
7) Mario Kart
6) Banjo Kazooie
5) Jak 3
4) Ratchet and Clank
3) Pokemon
2) Final Fantasy XII
1) Kingdom Hearts


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

It shifts around a bit, but I'll say these, in no order:

Chrono Cross
Xenogears
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Harvest Moon 64
Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean
Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure
Shadow of the Colossus
Ico
Final Fantasy 8
Xenosaga Episode 1


----------



## LK 89 (Oct 30, 2011)

Adom
planescape torment
ur quan masters
arcanum
fallout
deus ex


----------



## Socially Uncomfortable (Jul 13, 2012)

- Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- The whole Atelier series
- Mana Khemia 1 and 2
- Super Mario World
- Left 4 Dead 1 and 2
- Hyperdimension Neptunia
- Rune Factory: Tides of Destiny
- Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
- Catherine
- Pokemon Silver

Just so many to choose from. :b


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Age of Empires series
2. Cossacks
3. Outcast
4. Half-life series
5. Red Alert series
6. Battlefield 2
7. Mass Effect series
8. Elder Scrolls series
9. SWAT 4
10. Total War series


----------



## Glitch (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Resident Evil (up to 3)
2. Twisted Metal (Prior to Black)
3. Tekken (Prior to TTT)
4. Final Fantasy Tactics 
5. Mario Kart (SNES)
6. Fighter Ace 
7. Super Punch-Out!! 
8. Left 4 Dead
9. Fable II 
10. Armored Core (PS/PS2 versions)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill: Homecoming
Diablo 2
Final Fantasy 7
Final Fantasy 9
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Resident Evil: Outbreak


----------



## potato head (Jul 8, 2012)

1. Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (360)
2. Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
3. Halo Series (360)
4. Star Wars Battlefront II (PS2)
5. Legend of Zelda: 4 Swords Adventure (Gamecube)
6. Legend of Zelda: Windwaker
7. Star Fox: Assault (Gamecube) {Had a great multiplayer!}
8. Midnight Club Racing Series (PS2, 360)
9. Portal 2 (360)
10. Super Smash Bros (Gamecube, Wii)
11. Spyro Games (PS) {Only the old ones}

That was a lot hard than I thought it would be!


----------



## DMIND11 (Jul 9, 2012)

FIFA series
Battlefield 3 (online)
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (online)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Armored Core: Formula Front Extreme Battle (PSP)
Resident Evil 5
Assasin's Creed 2
Gears of War
Street Fighter series
Gran Turismo 2


----------



## MindsArmor (Jul 14, 2012)

too hard to decide on an exact order

-Final Fantasy 7
-Final Fantasy 12
-Persona 4
-Ar Tonelico 2
-Legend of Mana
-Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
-Phoenix Wright Trials and Tribulations
-Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic
-Warcraft 3: The frozen throne
-Soul Calibur 3

Honorable mentions:
-Dynasty Warriors series
-Disgaea series 
-Touhou games
-Digimon Digital card battle
-Ar Tonelico Quga

Probably forgetting some games, but those are the ones I that came to mind first while writing this post.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

1.Blood Omen
2.Soul Reaver
3.The Witcher 2
4.Heroes of might and Magic III
5.Might and Magic VI The mandate of heaven
6.Dragon Age Origins
7.Assassins Creed Brotherhood
8.Divinity II The dragon knight saga
9.Darksiders
10.Mount and Blade with fire and sword


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

In no specific order:

Illusion of Gaia
Broken Sword series
Final Fantasy series (apart from anything after number 10)
Heavy Rain
Grandia
Oblivion
Legend of Dragoon
Breath of Fire 3
GTA series
Donkey Kong series (old releases)

Honourable mentions:
The Lost Vikings
Skyrim
Dizzy series
Tomb Raider I, II, III.
Buggyboy
Gauntlet

Probably missed some but can't think of them atm.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok I'm not going to name multiple from same series so will pick my favourite from them. Probably some Nintendo 64 bias as it was my favourite system. No particular order

Ocarina of Time
Goldeneye
Uncharted 2
Pokermon Red
Final Fantasy 8
Perfect Dark
Dragon Quest 8
Mario 64
God of War 2
Skyrim/Oblivion (can't split prefer skyrim gameplay but Oblivion universe and missions)


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Cod4
Cod waw
blackops
Mw2
Fifa series
Pokemon Yellow (GB)
Alex kid (Megadrive)
Pac man world 2 (Ps2)
Need for speed UG2 (Ps2)
GTA series

Only really play online games now so yeah..

Notice how I left that pile of s*** Mw3 out.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll have to do series due to not being able to single out any 1 single fav. But here goes in no particular order:

1. GTA
2. Elder Scrolls
3. Heavy Rain
4. Quake
5. Battlefield
6. Simcity
7. Dear Esther
8. Command and Conquer
9. Thief
10. Unreal


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

This list is bound to change and i did this quick, but this is my favourite 10 games/series i can think of at the moment.

1. Darksiders (Just phenomenal, loved everthing about it. I hope Darksiders II will be just as good, if not better)
2. Halo Series (All brilliant IMO)
3. Mass Effect (Again, all are brilliant IMO)
4. Bioshock (First is better than the second, but in the second you play as Delta. How is that not awesome?)
5. Trine 2 (Bought it in the Steam Sale; It's just an absolute joy to play imo and the art style is just brilliant)
6. Elder Scrolls (I do prefer Oblivion and have spent more hours playing it, but Skyrim is just newer, it has some amazing mods and as such, i don't play Oblivion anymore)
7. Deus Ex: Human Revolution (I never played the original Deus Ex, but i had a blast playing HR, even if the ending was a bit stale)
8. Dragon Age: Origins (200+ Hours into that game, unlike Dragon Age 2, which was awful.
9. World of Warcraft (I haven't touched this game in about 2-3 years as it became too repetitive. It was rather fun while it lasted, and was a good time sink)
10. Hat Simulator 2 (Granted i've had it since it was released and have only played 30 or so hours in it since, but it never fails to amuse me)

Edit: 5 minutes after reading my list and i disagree with myself, sigh...


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

1. The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
2. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
3. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
4. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
5. The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
6. Portal 2
7. World of Warcraft
8. BioShock
9. Penumbra: Overture
10. Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about the order, but this is about it:

1. Braid
2. Myst III: Exile
3. Good old Rollercoaster Tycoon
4. Machinarium
5. Riven
6. Grim Fandango
7. Portal
8. Syberia
9. Civilization IV
10. Limbo


----------



## Kwirky (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not gonna be too official about this.....here are some of my fav games of recent times and days gone by (no particular order)

Botanicula (so cute and weird)

Plants vs Zombies (esp 2 player version)

Continuity - very addictive and like brain gym... gutted that the sequel to this was on ipad/iphone but not pc

Bart Bonte Games (free at www.bontegames.com) - all about thinking outside the box eg 'me and the key'

Resident Evil Series - blowing zombies away is a great stress reliever..lol

Dino Crisis Series

Pengo fandango - simple concept but still cool

Parappa the rapper - loved the crazy songs - they were stuck in my head for quite a while

Rat Hotel - loved this as a kid (back in the day).....heart would race as I (the rat) sped around eating the cheeses, using elevators, avoiding the rat traps and Waldo (the rat smashing janitor) .....


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

- Tomb Raider series (although the newer ones aren't very impressive. Here's to hoping the reboot is awesome.)
- Halo 1, Halo 2, Halo Reach (I wasn't a big fan of Halo 3 or ODST)
- Mass Effect 1, 2, and 3 
- Arkham Asylum and Arkham City (Kevin Conroy and Mark Hammil = automatic win)
- Uncharted series
- Portal 1 and 2


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Other games I love:

-Super Mario Galaxy
-All Mario RPGs
-Final Fantasy IV, X, XII. Pretty much all of em, but those are the top 3 and share the number 1 spot.
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Pikmin 1 and 2
-Shadow of the Colossus
-Every Zelda game ever


----------



## Musk Ox (Jul 25, 2012)

In no particular order.

- Heroes of might and Magic III
- Dungeon Keeper II
- Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
- Conker's Bad Fur Day/Conker: Live & Reloaded
- The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
- Super Metroid
- Diablo II
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
- Kirby's Fun Pak
- Minecraft


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Musk Ox said:


> In no particular order.
> 
> - Heroes of might and Magic III
> - Dungeon Keeper II
> ...


Bonus points for Dungeon Keeper II. That's one of my favorites as well. I liked the simple presentation of the first Dungeon Keeper more, but the sequel had that open-ended free play mode.


----------



## Braaainns (May 17, 2012)

- Resident Evil 4 (possibly my all time favourite game)
- GTA: San Andreas
- Skyrim
- EA Skate series
- Tony Hawk's Underground
- Resident Evil 2
- Destroy All Humans!
- GTA 3
- Dead Rising
- Left 4 Dead


----------



## Reena (May 21, 2012)

1. Castlevania series (nes/snes/ps1)
2. Mortal Kombat (snes)
3. Mario Kart (snes)
4. Street Fighter series (snes)
5. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II The Arcade Game (nes)
6. Killer Instinct "ccccccombo breaker!" (snes)
7. Tekken series (ps1)
8. Punch-out (nes/snes)
9. Contra Series (snes)
10. Battletoads (nes)

Growing up with the nes and snes was pure fun!


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

This list isn't conclusive or in any order, but these spring to mind:

-Goldeneye
-GTA San Andreas
-Mario Kart 64
-Perfect Dark
-CoD 4 
-Ocarina of Time 
-Portal 2
-Red Dead Redemption 
-SSX Tricky
-Super Mario 64

(I've got a bias towards games which are from when I was a little kid; I was completely in love with games in my pre-teens years, so I spent far more time and effort on even some of the more insignificant releases on the N64, than I spend these days on the very best modern games. My capacity to enjoy games has just decreased I suppose.)


----------

